# hey ya'll



## halloweenfreak (Jun 7, 2006)

newbie here, just heard about this place, thought i would stop on over and check you guys out.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, halloweenfreak! Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the asylem... youre just not safe anywhere


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Have a great time.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

More new people! Yay! I think we're running out of space in the mausoleum... I think we're going to have to start stuffing them into closets. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Halloweenfreak. Make yourself at home.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome halloweenfreak! to the place I like to call Home..just don't leave any bloody footprints and we will do just fine


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

welcome to the 'hood! 

i'm just as new as you


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well HalloweenFreak, that sure didn't take you long to get here!

What do yo think so far? Been snooping around, find something cool?


----------



## halloweenfreak (Jun 7, 2006)

oh yes, thanks for the heads up f.e. ive been looking around, finding some cool new things....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you decided to check it out, this is a "way cool" info forum with really HUGH talent!

I kid you not!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

halloweenfreak said:


> newbie here, just heard about this place, thought i would stop on over and check you guys out.


Well howdy HalloweenFreak! You're in the right place - that's for sure.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome onboard HalloweenFreak, that is a very apt name, you should fit right in around here.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Well Hello Halloweenfreek! Welcome to the other place I 'haunt', glad to see you here. You're gonna love this group!


----------



## halloweenfreak (Jun 7, 2006)

oh hello, nice to "see some familiar faces" over here!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome halloweenfreak.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice to have you join us halloweenfreak.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello Halloweenfreak. Nice to meet you.


----------

